# Talented BluJay



## Den&Barb (Dec 6, 2013)

Actually a Scrub Jay. About 4 years ago this jay came for a backyard visit. It was much friendlier than the others that came by. I noticed it would come much closer and not be as afraid. Anyway, I started feeding it by hand then tried to see if it would take a peanut from my mouth. Here is the result. Not a very good quality video, as it was an old camera. 
You can watch here:


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

very cool. You're a human bird feeder! And your jungle garden is fabulous.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Loved it! Especially the slow motion!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Wow...how cool is that??!! Loved looking at all the green in your garden...we are nothing but white. So, has he pooped on your head yet??


----------



## Den&Barb (Dec 6, 2013)

He/she disappeared for at least 18 months, then suddenly appeared a couple months ago. Didn't know at first if it was the same one because there were three of them hanging around. I put some peanuts on the railing in the front balcony and Blu landed and just sat there. Didn't pick up a nut. I went back in the house, got another peanut and stuck out my hand. Sure enough, Blu hops down and takes it from my hand. I fed her a few more nuts this way. Then the other two scrubs sort of chased Blu away. Haven't seen her since. We await her return.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

VERY cool! I love jays. I know some people think they are a nuisance, but I had a tame one as a kid too.

Now… is the background music yours too?!?!


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

That was fantastic! love your patience! Glad you led me here off the new post page Also loved your music!


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

That's awesome! I feed the backyard birds the old fashion way  but I like your way much more. I bet Blu will be back.


----------

